# The Best Turkey Stuffing Ever



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2018)

BAKED STUFFED TURKEY


 10-12 lb. Turkey
1 cup melted butter
1 cup stuffing (Pepperidge Farm is good.)
5 cups uncooked popcorn (ORVILLE REDENBACHER 'S LOW FAT)
Salt/pepper to taste




 Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Brush Turkey well with melted butter,  salt, and pepper. Fill cavity with stuffing and popcorn. Place in baking  pan with the neck end toward the back of the oven.Listen for the  popping sounds. When the turkey's ass blows the oven door open and flies  across the room, it's done.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## terry123 (Nov 22, 2018)

Nice to read that every year !


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2018)

terry123 said:


> Nice to read that every year !



It's like a tradition with me Terry...can't help myself.


----------



## twinkles (Nov 23, 2018)

i will have to send that recipe to all my friends


----------



## Trade (Nov 23, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> BAKED STUFFED TURKEY
> 
> 
> 10-12 lb. Turkey
> ...



Do you think it would be OK if I used Orville Redenbacher's Movie Theater Butter instead? That's my favorite. 

:lofl:


----------

